# Homebrewing



## morro (Jul 2, 2008)

I am doing lots of homebrewing and need lots of sugar! where can I find cheap sugar in the tavira area?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Tends to be same price everywhere, know anyone with a trade card might be slightly cheaper in makro etc but I doubt it.


----------

